# Count Solo 3



## Walsumer1980 (3. Februar 2020)

Hi,fährt jemand von euch das Bike?


----------



## styl0 (5. Februar 2020)

Hier.
Was möchtest du wissen?

Ein allgemeiner Ratschlag vorab (mag auch sein das ich einfach nur Pech hatte): Holt das Bike direkt bei Rose (Biketown/ Store) ab.
Ansonsten findest du ein Paar Eindrücke vom Bike hier:




__





						Count Solo 4 Meinungen/Erfahrungen
					

Hallo, nach langer Suche habe ich mich für das Count Solo 4 entschieden. Bevor ich es aber bestelle, würde ich gerne eure Meinungen oder Erfahrungen zu dem Bike wissen.   LG




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walsumer1980 (5. Februar 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Hier.
> Was möchtest du wissen?
> 
> Ein allgemeiner Ratschlag vorab (mag auch sein das ich einfach nur Pech hatte): Holt das Bike direkt bei Rose (Biketown/ Store) ab.


Ich hol es auf jeden Fall da ab,sind nur 30km.

Hast du das 3er?


----------



## Maik_aus_W (5. Februar 2020)

Ich fahre das Count Solo 3.
Allerdings erst seit August 2019, da hab ich mit MTB fahren angefangen...


----------



## Walsumer1980 (5. Februar 2020)

Maik_aus_W schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Count Solo 3.
> Allerdings erst seit August 2019, da hab ich mit MTB fahren angefangen...



Und?
Zufrieden?


----------



## Maik_aus_W (5. Februar 2020)

Ich hab wenig Vergleich, da es mein erstes MTB ist. 
Habe es in einem Store hier im Norden abgeholt. 
Bin aktuell eher auf Feld-und Waldwege unterwegs. 
Hab mich aber hier im Forum (und andere Quellen) "schlau" gelesen und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen das dieses Bike zu diesem Preis wohl sehr gut ist. 
Aktuell bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (5. Februar 2020)

Wie gross bist du und welche Rahmengrösse hast du genommen?


----------



## Maik_aus_W (5. Februar 2020)

Bin 1,76, mit 82 Schrittlänge. 
Hab M genommen, bin im (vorm) Rose Laden probegefahren.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (5. Februar 2020)

Oha,genau meine Grösse,werd's auch Probe fahren,aber M sollte passen.


----------



## machineskull (5. Februar 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Hier.
> Was möchtest du wissen?
> 
> Ein allgemeiner Ratschlag vorab (mag auch sein das ich einfach nur Pech hatte): Holt das Bike direkt bei Rose (Biketown/ Store) ab.
> ...


Hattest du Probleme beim Kauf?


----------



## yogilein (6. Februar 2020)

Kann ich mich kurz einklinken? Bin auch an einem Count Solo (4) interessiert, habe aber gelesen, dass es recht lang baut (was im Vergleich zu anderen Hardtails auch stimmt). Ich bin 1,83 groß, SL 89 - und damit eigentlich schön genau zwischen M und L. Gerade wenn ich sehe, dass das Count Solo in L 630 mm OR haben soll, schwanke ich doch, ob da nicht M besser wäre (ggfs. mit einem längeren Vorbau)? Gibts da Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (6. Februar 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Ich hol es auf jeden Fall da ab,sind nur 30km.
> 
> Hast du das 3er?


Ja, ich habe das 3er.
@yogilein:
Ja das Count Solo ist wirklich lang, bei meiner Größe (1,95, SL 90) in XL aber absolut kein Problem. Ich habe den Vorbau gegen einen 70er getauscht und habe es absolut nicht bereut. Fährt sich deutlich angenehmer, vor allem wenns mal wirklich ruppig wird. Die sportliche Sitzposition bleibt erhalten.

@machineskull:
Beim Kauf nicht, das ging, bis auf die absolut verfehlte Lieferung, absolut glatt. Aber ich musste wirklich einiges an Tuning betreiben. Ventil vom Vorderrad war nach dem Kauf defekt und die Bremsen "verdreht" angebaut (hinten war links, vorne rechts). Der Hebel für den Lockout war oben montiert. Außerdem habe ich die Schlappen getauscht, nachdem ich schon auf der ersten Tour nen Platten im Wald hatte (das ist keine Schuld von Rose, ich wollte das Bike halt über "Bike Now"). Seitdem ich Contis fahre, habe ich dahingehend keinerlei Probleme mehr.
Wenns das Fahrrad abholst, fallen solche Sachen (bis auf die Schlappen) natürlich sofort ins Auge.
Den Lack vom Rahmen finde ich recht anfällig, allerdings bin ich da stumpf. Mountainbikes bekommen halt auf dem Trail was ab. So ist das eben.

Rose hat mir kulanter Weise _zwei _neue Schläuche geschickt, direkt wie gewünscht mit Autoventil. Allerdings musste ich da nachhaken - Kein Beinbruch, kamen dann auch per Express zu mir. Man muss eben immer im Hinterkopf behalten was man fürs Geld bei Rose bekommt und was ein ähnliches Bike im Fahrradladen kosten würde.

Würde ich wieder bei Rose kaufen? Ich denke schon. Unterm Strich bleibts ein schönes Bike zum fairen Preis. Mein Bruder, der mangels Auto deutlich mehr KM auf dem Bike abspult, fands auch gut.


----------



## machineskull (6. Februar 2020)

Ich müsste online bestellen und liefern lassen. Die Shops sind einfach zu weit weg. 
Meine Favoriten sind das Solo 2 und 4 in grau/gelb.
Bei einer Größe von 1,74m und einer Schrittlänge von ca. 85cm sollte M passen


----------



## Walsumer1980 (6. Februar 2020)

machineskull schrieb:


> Ich müsste online bestellen und liefern lassen. Die Shops sind einfach zu weit weg.
> Meine Favoriten sind das Solo 2 und 4 in grau/gelb.
> Bei einer Größe von 1,74m und einer Schrittlänge von ca. 85cm sollte M passen



Aus welchem Grund nicht das 3er?


----------



## machineskull (6. Februar 2020)

Ich kann mich mit einer 1x12 Schaltung nicht anfreunden. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit einer SRAM 1x12 keinerlei Erfahrung habe. Mit meiner SLX 2x11 habe ich absolut keine Probleme. Ist eben so ein... Bauchgefühl ?.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (6. Februar 2020)

machineskull schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mit einer 1x12 Schaltung nicht anfreunden. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit einer SRAM 1x12 keinerlei Erfahrung habe. Mit meiner SLX 2x11 habe ich absolut keine Probleme. Ist eben so ein... Bauchgefühl ?.


 
Achso,ich will ja das 3er gerade wegen der Schaltung,werd es aber erst Probe fahren und wenn es mir nicht gefällt auch das 4er nehmen


----------



## machineskull (6. Februar 2020)

Vor 2 Wochen bin ich ein Ghost lector mit einer 2x11 XT gefahren. Das war schon was feines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styl0 (6. Februar 2020)

Ging mir ähnlich. Das 3er war insofern ein "Experiment". Für mich ist klar: Nie wieder irgendwelche 2x oder gar 3x Grütze. Zumindest nicht am MTB.
War schon ne Umgewöhnung, geht dann aber irgendwann leicht von der Hand, weil man sich aufs wesentliche "konzentrieren" kann - biken.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (6. Februar 2020)

styl0 schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich. Das 3er war insofern ein "Experiment". Für mich ist klar: Nie wieder irgendwelche 2x oder gar 3x Grütze. Zumindest nicht am MTB.
> War schon ne Umgewöhnung, geht dann aber irgendwann leicht von der Hand, weil man sich aufs wesentliche "konzentrieren" kann - biken.


Wieviel km bist du bis jetzt mit dem Rad gefahren und wie is der Verschleiss von der gx?


----------



## Fluse83 (12. Februar 2020)

Wie steht es beim Count Solo um die Geometrie? Hatte neulich in einem Test gelesen, dass die Sitzposition extrem gestreckt sei. Macht sich das in der Praxis stark bemerkbar?


----------



## styl0 (12. Februar 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Wieviel km bist du bis jetzt mit dem Rad gefahren und wie is der Verschleiss von der gx?


Gefahren 1500 km, bis jetzt keine Abnutzungserscheinungen. Läuft alles so wie es soll.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (22. Februar 2020)

So,war heute bei Rose,hab das 3er genommen,aber leider noch 1-2 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## Maik_aus_W (22. Februar 2020)

?


----------



## machineskull (22. Februar 2020)

Welche Größe hast du bestellt?
Ich wollte das Solo 4. Lieferzeit beträgt aber 13 Wochen.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (22. Februar 2020)

machineskull schrieb:


> Welche Größe hast du bestellt?



M


----------



## Walsumer1980 (2. März 2020)

So,seit Samstag im Besitz,heute erste Mal dreckig machen?


----------



## Maik_aus_W (2. März 2020)

Glückwunsch !
Lass es krachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walsumer1980 (3. März 2020)

Hi,hab ja seit Samstag das Solo3,am Anfang hat der Freilauf gleichmässig gesurrt,jetzt nach ca. 150km hört man ihn kaum noch,Rad fährt so ganz normal.

Jemand nen Plan woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## styl0 (7. März 2020)

Für alle die sich das Bike evtl. anschaffen und die Gummiabdeckungen für die Durchlässe vom Umwerferzug fehlen, Bike ist MJ 2019:


----------



## LucWar (17. Juni 2020)

@Walsumer, du hast das Bike ja jetzt schon etwas länger, könntest du vielleicht noch ein bisschen was erzählen? Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen dem Count Solo 3 und einem Radon Jealous Al 8.0. Vermisst du eine Variostütze und wie ist dein Fahrprofil meistens so?
Die anderen Count Solo Fahrer können natürlich auch gerne noch ein bisschen mehr berichten, würde mich super freuen. Im Internet findet man ja im Gegensatz zu den Modellen von Canyon und Radon leider kaum Tests.

Viele Grüße


----------



## underdog (17. Juni 2020)

LucWar schrieb:


> @Walsumer, du hast das Bike ja jetzt schon etwas länger, könntest du vielleicht noch ein bisschen was erzählen? Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen dem Count Solo 3 und einem Radon Jealous Al 8.0. Vermisst du eine Variostütze und wie ist dein Fahrprofil meistens so?
> Die anderen Count Solo Fahrer können natürlich auch gerne noch ein bisschen mehr berichten, würde mich super freuen. Im Internet findet man ja im Gegensatz zu den Modellen von Canyon und Radon leider kaum Tests.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Moin,

Beim Count Solo kannst du wenn du 1-Fach fährst, kannst du eine Vario Stütze durch den Rahmen legen und am Umwerfer ausgang raus gehen lassen und dann wieder unten ins Sitzrohr rein laufen lassen


----------



## Walsumer1980 (17. Juni 2020)

LucWar schrieb:


> @Walsumer, du hast das Bike ja jetzt schon etwas länger, könntest du vielleicht noch ein bisschen was erzählen? Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen dem Count Solo 3 und einem Radon Jealous Al 8.0. Vermisst du eine Variostütze und wie ist dein Fahrprofil meistens so?
> Die anderen Count Solo Fahrer können natürlich auch gerne noch ein bisschen mehr berichten, würde mich super freuen. Im Internet findet man ja im Gegensatz zu den Modellen von Canyon und Radon leider kaum Tests.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Moin, also die Variostütze vermisse ich nicht, Fahrprofil, überwiegend Asphalt und Schotter, aber auch leichte Trails, aber bis jetzt nix wirklich wildes. 

So bin ich mit dem Solo zufrieden, ausser mit dem Sram Bremsen, aber am aktuellen Solo sind ja wieder Andere verbaut.


----------



## LucWar (17. Juni 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> So bin ich mit dem Solo zufrieden, ausser mit dem Sram Bremsen, aber am aktuellen Solo sind ja wieder Andere verbaut.



Ja die Shimano MT500 mit den 180er/160er Rotoren scheinen ja auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber auch nicht besonders schlecht zu sein für den Preis.


----------



## ipq (17. Juni 2020)

LucWar schrieb:


> Ja die Shimano MT500 mit den 180er/160er Rotoren scheinen ja auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber auch nicht besonders schlecht zu sein für den Preis.



Sie sollten auf Deore-Niveau funktionieren, was an sich für sehr viele Anwendungen mehr als ausreichend ist.


----------



## schmax (18. Juni 2020)

@LucWar Habe selber ein Count Solo 1 in L seit Ende Mai (Bin 1,86 mit 86 SL).
Das hat zwar nicht die gleichen Komponenten wie das 3er, allerdings die gleichen Abmessungen.
Ich muss echt sagen, das Teil ist für den Preis mega.

Ne Vario-Stütze von BrandX-Ascend mit 125mm Hub und externer Zugführung hab ich direkt installiert, da ich gerne mal nen Trail mitnehme. Ein Kabel-Kanal oben am Rahmen war auch noch frei. Das Teil hat bei Wiggle ca. 150 Taler gekostet. War total begeistert wie gut sich das anfühlt. Hat sich wirklich gelohnt!
Hab dir nen Bild mit meiner Konstruktion angehängt, klappt sehr gut.

Was mir so langsam auffällt ist, dass mir die Sitzposition von der Kiste schon fast zu sportlich ist, da der Reach an sich recht modern-lang ist und wegen dem Vorbau mit 75mm und -6° bei 720mm Flatbar.
Werde mal einen gekröpften Lenker mit leichtem Rise und nem kurzen Vorbau installieren und gucken obs Trail-tauglicher ist. Vielleicht muss ich auch einfach nur den Vorbau auf +6° umdrehen und es passt. Mal schauen...

An sich rudert der Hobel auch über unsanfte Trails mit dicken Wurzeln, lässt sich auch gut kontrollieren.
Bisher keine Probleme gehabt.


----------

